# How do I open an international music competition



## rattzzable

:tiphat:Since it is in its early beginnings I would like to gather as much info as possible, i have the concept ready, category's, theme, laureate prizes, and I am seeking for a jury, and have possible sponsors already. How to attract a high profile jury, what would their price be/ circa, and I need info on copyrights, details about filming, tv rights, cd making. And i was thinking if it would be difficult to find a high musical patron for the style based excellency every info will be very helpful, much obliged.


----------



## Sid James

I don't have a clue, it's way out of my league. But -

...there is a member here on this forum, his name is *Delicious Manager*, send him a private message, he may be of assistance...


----------



## rattzzable

It will be an international composition competition and i don't want to disclose any more info so I'll stay on the public side, cause i need to establish it firmly the first year and launch big, hopefully in 2012.


----------



## Polednice

I think Sid James's suggestion was not to talk to DM to reveal more info, but to target your questions to someone actually of use - 99% of people on this forum will have no idea whatsoever how to answer your question; we're fans, not business people.


----------



## rattzzable

I am also a fan and a music lover, i honestly dont want this to be a place for money making, or my own music establishment, i was a music university student and had to leave the academy for reasons of personal tragedy, witch has left my music performing impared, hopefully not for life, i want to see the thoughts of composers here in terms of what would they expect to get of the competition, like in affirming them selves through the jury name accomplishments, money to provide them for their schooling, and other benefits, like, cd making, or a masterclass, or rather a tour with a chamber orchestra, or a 1 time gig with a strong orchestra. Since i have been very very influenced with Beethoven and the Maestro has no composition comp, witch i see as a tragedy I want to establish it, but i need to see all aspects of thinking, marketing is secondary since the name is a brand in it's self


----------

